# London 2022 - Visiting skyscrapers and historical buildings, Nightsky's revisit after a long time



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LONDON 2022:*










I visited London around Easter. I arrived Thursday evening at Gatwick Airport and flew back to Copenhagen on Tuesday evening from Stansted. So only 4 whole days, but managed to see very much thanks to the Tube! I even managed to arrange a daytrip to Brighton on the Sunday.
This was my second post-covid trip (after Croatia/Slovenia/Italy) and it wa nice to travel fully without restrictions this time.

I have also visited London in 1999 and 2006 and witnessed a huge change every time I been there. In 16 years it is alike a completely new city, except for the historical places! For example it is really a skyscraper city now and there are fewer London taxis. This time I wanted to focus on places I haven't been to before, plus central places that have changed a lot. Arriving at Thursday night, there was a lot of party going on in the city center while I was walking from the London Bridge Station, where I saw the impressive The Shard for the first time, towards the area East of the Tower of London where my hostel was. I visited the top of the Shard - Western Europe's tallest building and the tallest in the EU before Brexit, took the tour of the Tower of London and finally manage to visit the free Sky Garden on the top of the "Walkie-Talkie" Bldg, it was not easy I can say!

I travelled alone and visited CBD, Canary Wharf (Docklands), Greenwich, Brixton, Kensington, Earl's Court, Vauxhall, Westminster, Soho, Oxford Circus, Stratford among others. 
The weather was awesome. No typical London weather, no rain, just sun and 15-22 degrees C.
A supercool modern, historical metropolis where the moon is always full at night!

Population: 9,002,488 (Home - Office for National Statistics). Metro 14,2 million. Capital of United Kingdom.

Also check out my Youtube channel:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

ARRIVING AT* GATWICK AIRPORT, *South of London:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ARRIVING AT LONDON BRIDGE STATION AND WALKING THROUGH LONDON BRIDGE AND LONDON'S CBD AT NIGHT:
















*

London Bridge Station, an impressive new station that I can't remember was there last time, in 2006.









The Shard. Seeing Western Europe's tallest building (tallest in Europe upon completion) for the first time. It was built in 2013, 7 years after my last visit, but haven't been able to see it until now. 
It is 309.7m to the top of the spire and has 72 floors. A lot taller the Turning Torso!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from London; keep them coming


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CROSSING THE LONDON BRIDGE AT NIGHT, WALKING TOWARDS THE HOSTEL:*









Tower Bridge, Belfast ship and Canary Wharf from London Bridge.










Moon is always full at night in London, it seems. And The Shard is the tallest building in the UK and is overlooking River Thames. Heading up there tomorrow.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There's a free observation deck on top of the walkie-talkie tower you can pre-book online.


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯💥💥


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Financial District at night:







































































































































As I was walking towards my hostel just East of the Tower of London, I happend to be in the middle of the CBD, and couldn't resist take some photos and videos of how it looked at night with all skyscrapers that wasn't there last time (only Tower 42 and St Mary Axe). Lots of drunk people, especially young women in groups, were heading out to different nightclubs to celebrate before Easter! The Monument to the Great Fire of London was really impressive up close.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> There's a free observation deck on top of the walkie-talkie tower you can pre-book online.


Yes, I know about the Sky Garden, I visited it, but it's not that easy! I tried to book 2 or 3 weeks in advance but all times were already booked, even before I knew if I was able to go to London during Easter. So I mailed the Sky Garden and they said the chances are so so to walk in the early morning or in the evening. I tried both the morning and the evening and it was already full of people that wanted to go inside but couldn't. And they said, if you come really early on Sunday (Easter Day) the chances are high you can get in. I was there 7.30 and they said "come back 30 minutes later" and then after a short line I was able to get up there, and yes it was free! And I did that just before going by train to Brighton. So I will post pictures from the Sky Garden later on.  In Sweden we have a saying "shame to the one that gives up easily" and that is so true!


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> I visited London around Easter. I arrived Thursday evening at Gatwick Airport and flew back to Copenhagen on Tuesday evening from Stansted. So only 4 whole days, but managed to see very much thanks to the Tube! I even managed to arrange a daytrip to Brighton on the Sunday.
> This was my second post-covid trip (after Croatia/Slovenia/Italy) and it wa nice to travel fully without restrictions this time.
> 
> I have also visited London in 1999 and 2006 and witnessed a huge change every time I been there. In 16 years it is alike a completely new city, except for the historical places! For example it is really a skyscraper city now and there are fewer London taxis. This time I wanted to focus on places I haven't been to before, plus central places that have changed a lot. Arriving at Thursday night, there was a lot of party going on in the city center while I was walking from the London Bridge Station, where I saw the impressive The Shard for the first time, towards the area East of the Tower of London where my hostel was. I visited the top of the Shard - Western Europe's tallest building and the tallest in the EU before Brexit, took the tour of the Tower of London and finally manage to visit the free Sky Garden on the top of the "Walkie-Talkie" Bldg, it was not easy I can say!
> ...


I'm glad you came back and still enjoyed London.

Yes, the changes are amazing. I have moved here in 2005 and since then the skyline was completely transformed. If you take Shard and new London Bridge station the whole area is unrecognizable. The funny thing is I have regularly used it during most of my London life but I can barely remember how it looked before the rebuilding. Memories fade fast.

It is the same with the skyline, only when I check my old photographs I realize how much it has changed.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

geogregor said:


> I'm glad you came back and still enjoyed London.
> 
> Yes, the changes are amazing. I have moved here in 2005 and since then the skyline was completely transformed. If you take Shard and new London Bridge station the whole area is unrecognizable. The funny thing is I have regularly used it during most of my London life but I can barely remember how it looked before the rebuilding. Memories fade fast.
> 
> It is the same with the skyline, only when I check my old photographs I realize how much it has changed.


Yes, it is the same with my city, Malmö, Sweden, it has changed so much it is sometimes hard to remember how it looked like before.
Since I haven't visited since 2006 it was like taking a massive jump through time, into the future, that it actually is! I felt the air has been better, that is logic considering many taxis are now electric and there are much less traffic then before. Remember the notorious bus jams from last time!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The hostel, Wombat's The City









Dock Street, right outside the hostel. This is near the Tower of London.










The skyline was visible already close to the hostel.








The new tallest in the finance district, 22 Bishopsgate (278m, completed 2020).


















Heron Tower





















































London's Financial District with all new skyscrapers, surrounding the historical buildings. 5 skyscrapers over 200m has been built since my last visit!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE FROM LONDON'S FINANCIAL DISTRICT:








*
London or New York? Only the double decker reveals the answer...



































































































































































There are endless photo opportunities in London's CBD! What used to be Central London's most boring neighourhood is now the coolest. The only thing I don't like is that the skyscrapers are too close to each other and hide each other, especially that St Mary Axe is now hidden from the Thames from most angles. But it looks cool when looking up from the ground!

My site from previous London visits in 2016 and 1999, will be updated with new pictures from 2022:
London


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Arriving in London and walking over London Bridge at night, with all landmarks visible, a must see!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The Scalpel









St Mary Axe



















8 Bishopsgate will be 204m tall.


















The iconic Lloyds Bldg by Richard Rogers.



















Leadenhall Building




































St Mary Axe from 2004 was the first in the new skyscraper boom, but now it is hidden by many taller ones, unfortunately and can only be seen from up close!

London


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

All Hallows by the Tower - the oldest church in the city










Four Seasons Hotel










This City Hall was new the last visit, now an even newer one has been built in Docklands!



















Tower of London









The Tower


















Tower Bridge









And the tallest tower - The Shard









Belfast ship and skyline









Tower Bridge










City of London skyline






















































One Blackfriars Tower and Tate Modern









Monument to the Great Fire of London

London


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*THE SHARD AND ITS VIEWS:

















*
Shangri-La Hotel, The Shard










Looking up The Shard



































































































Tower Bridge









Docklands skyline










68th floor, The Shard


















The 70th floor has no roof!









Un unusual shot: looking up to the top!









Southwark and Vauxhall









Stratford









HMS Belfast military ship.









London Eye









Financial district









A cool chess!

















Houses of Parliament with Big Ben, now uncovered after renovations!


















The Thames, Tower Bridge, Docklands











The Shard is Western Europe's tallest building, Europe's tallest upon completion. This mixed-use skyscraper is 309.7m tall, about as tall as the Eiffel Tower. It was completed in 2013 so it wasn't there last time I was in London. As you can see, most important landmarks of London can be seen from The Shard!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

"Forgotten Streams" is cool, isn't it? Don't forget to like and subscribe to support, thanks!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*THE TOWER OF LONDON:*

The Tower of London is one of Londonäs most famous sights. It is both a historical fortress, a museum and a defense tower and an infamous prison in the past, about 1000 years old. Here you find the Crown Jewels. Kings and queen were demonstrating their power here. It is situated in East London, overlooking the Thames. The fortress still guards still guards the Crown Jewels. The black ravens are famous, that can be seen around the fortress. We visited London two times without visiting the Tower but in 2022 I visited the Tower of London for the first time. What was striking when I entered the gates of the Tower, is that the exteriors is just a a wall with rooms, that surround other buildings in diferent styles and greenery, with the White Tower that is the building that is often pictures as the Tower, in the middle. Moats are surrounding the fortress. You can walk along the roofs of the walls. 




































































































London - The Tower of London, White Tower


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics ^


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

More from THE TOWER OF LONDON:






















































































































London - The Tower of London, White Tower


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Whatever you do, don't forget to like and especially subscribe to support, many thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Tower of London is very touristy and often quite crowded but still worth a visit. It is fascinating site, full of real history.

But it is worth avoiding visits at weekends and during summer holidays.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BRIXTON:*









































































Brixton O2 Academy



















*Brixton* is a classic but more gritty and very lively district in South London, home to many people from West India and Colombia. Here you find the colourful *Electric Avenue,* *Brixton Market, Brixton Village* and *Brixton Arcade*. In the town center there is man redbrick buildings, like the_ Lambeth Town House_ and the _Brixton Library. _The _O2 Academy_ (formerly Brixton Academy) is a very famous live venue

London - Brixton, Brixton Market, Brixton Arcade, O2 Academy, Brixton High St, Stansfield Rd


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE BRIXTON:




























Brixton Village Market:



































*
Brixton Village Market

*Electric Avenue:

















*













































David Bowie's birthplace at Stansfield Road. He only lived there for six years.





























It felt refreshing to go to this gritty but very colourful and charming neighbourhood after walking around central London for a couple of days. Partly very cosmpopolitan, partly very British.

*World Travel Images - London Brixton*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DOCKLANDS - part 1:








*
One Canada Square, for long UK:s tallest building

*




































One Park Drive









































































Docklands *has really developed since I was there last time, in 2006. Especially *Canary Wharf* and* Isle of Dogs. Wood Wharf* (above) is a new development. I think 3 times as many skyscrapers have been built there, it now reminds a lot of downtown Chicago with canals, skyscrapers, sculptures and everything and with this weather it even looks a bit like Dubai Marina!

London - Docklands, Canary Wharf, One Canada Square, Crossrail Place, Landmark Pinnacle, Newfoundland, Cabot Square, West India Quay, Westferry Circus, Skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, nightsky


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

🖤🖤🖤💯


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

AMAZING. I 've been to London every few years (2009, 2012, 2016, 2018) and it always surprises me how much it's changed. I enjoy making detailed plans and it's amazing how I keep getting these very long lists of places to check off, as if I'd never been there. Last time, Coal Drops, Sky Garden, Design Museum, the Shard, the new section of the Tate Modern were on the list. And that's just off the top of my head...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you for comments. More DOCKLANDS:
































































































































London - Docklands, Canary Wharf, One Canada Square, Crossrail Place, Landmark Pinnacle, Newfoundland, Cabot Square, West India Quay, Westferry Circus, Skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Canary Wharf, Isle of Dogs (Docklands) skyline from Greenwich!


London - Views from the Thames


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*GREENWICH:








*
Cutty Sark. This ship has been burnt down and completely rebuilt since last visit in 2006. I liked it more before then it wasn't hidden behind the glass podium.

*








*Inside the glass entrance to Cutty Sark! This is probably the hottest place in London due to the glass floor and bad ventilation but looks cool!

*
















*
Greenwich Market

*







*
Greenwich Meridian Point, from where all time zones are measured.

*















*
Greenwich Town Center

*











































*

*https://www.worldtravelimages.net/London_Greenwich.php*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, nightsky


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ST PANCRAS STATION, KING'S CROSS STATION, REGENT'S CANAL:



















ST PANCRAS STATION, KINGS CROSS STATION, REGENT'S CANAL:








*







__





London - St Pancras King's Cross Regent's Canal Canopy Market, Granary Square, Euston Road


London - St Pancras King's Cross Regent's Canal Canopy Market, Granary Square, Euston Road



www.worldtravelimages.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London once again, nightsky


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

💯


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*








































































































































































SKY GARDEN, 20 FENCHURCH ST BLDG "WALKIE TALKIE":*




















This is the Sky Garden on top of the “Walkie-Talkie” building. The entrance is free and it is extremely cool with both the botanical garden, the glass atrium and the views of London so you have to book a month in advance, or try to get in at non busy hours. After having failed to get in twice, I now tried early Sunday morning, before catching the Brighton! And 3rd time it worked, I visited the amazing Sky Garden!

London - Sky Garden, Walkie Talkie, One New Change


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The photos above are from Blackfriars and around Millennium Bridge, walking towards Tate Modern.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*TATE MODERN - surrounding and views:












































































































































































































TATE MODERN:















London Museums - Tate Modren, British Museum, National Gallery of Art


London Museums - Tate Modren, British Museum, National Gallery of Art



www.worldtravelimages.net




*


----------



## Blue Gelato (Dec 6, 2021)

🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent images!

What's the area with the cluster of highrises visible from the Walkie-Talkie that isn't the City or Canary Wharf?


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Excelent thread from London!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

aljuarez said:


> Excellent images!
> 
> What's the area with the cluster of highrises visible from the Walkie-Talkie that isn't the City or Canary Wharf?


I think you mean Vauxhall/Nine Elms road and Blackfriars, both on the Southeast bank of Thames! I will show you below.

Thank you so much, all guys!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*


















VAUXHALL and Nine Elms:








*
Vauxhall underground station










MI6 HQ (James Bond)









Battersea Power Statoin (Pink Floyd, "Animals")



















MI6













































A car crash in the roundabout at Nine Elms










New Park Hyatt























































London - Vauxhall, Blackfriars, Southwark, The Shard, London Bridge Station, Lambeth, Thames, Nine Elms Road, MI6 Bldg


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Next: Brixton!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

I have been to London in 2016 and in this thread I see so many new buildings and towers! Wow! Evidently the city is growing at a good pace.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Totu said:


> I have been to London in 2016 and in this thread I see so many new buildings and towers! Wow! Evidently the city is growing at a good pace.


Then you can imagine how it was for me, that visited in 2006 last time before this! Like an entire new city popped up with skyscrapers and other modern buildings, the Shard wasn't there, meanwhile historic sites like Trafalgar Square and Piccadilly Circus reminds the same. Even Big Ben has been recently renovated.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Then you can imagine how it was for me, that visited in 2006 last time before this! Like an entire new city popped up with skyscrapers and other modern buildings, the Shard wasn't there, meanwhile historic sites like Trafalgar Square and Piccadilly Circus reminds the same. Even Big Ben has been recently renovated.


Yes, its renovation begun after i was there... we should visit London more often! Haha!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*BRIXTON:

Brixton* is a classic but more gritty and very lively district in South London, home to many people from West India and Colombia. Here you find the colourful *Electric Avenue,* *Brixton Market, Brixton Village* and *Brixton Arcade*. In the town center there is man redbrick buildings, like the_ Lambeth Town House_ and the _Brixton Library. _The _O2 Academy_ (formerly Brixton Academy) is a very famous live venue. I went to Brixton for the first time in 2022. I also visited David Bowie’s birthplace, a townhouse on _40 Stansfield Road_, where he lived for only six years. _The Department Store,_ is a former historic Bon Marche department store that was turned by the Squire & Partners architect into a collaborative workspaces with restaurants and handmade miniature buildings can be seen in the display window. There are some large churches in Brixton as well; _St Matthew’s Church, Brixton Independent Church, St John Church _and _Christ Church Brixton._ _Turtle Bay,_ a Jamaican restaurant on Brixton Rd, that was the best one of all we tried during the stay.

*Brixton Town Center: *








































































































































O2 Academy, aka Brixton Academy




































Brixton High Street



















London - Brixton, Brixton Market, Brixton Arcade, O2 Academy, Brixton High St, Stansfield Rd


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

In the next part we will look more into the gritty side of this charming London district called Brixton, the market, the arcades etc...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE BRIXTON:























































Brixton Village

















*
30 Stansfield Road. This is where David Bowie spent his first years. It was the only townhouse that was not occupied.


















Turtle Bay, Jamaican restaurant.








































Electric Avenue, Brixton. Here it feels like you are in West India or somewhere else exotic.










London - Brixton, Brixton Market, Brixton Arcade, O2 Academy, Brixton High St, Stansfield Rd


----------

